# Do you do INSANE mods??? (why?)



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

I'm baffled. Why in heaven's name would anyone want to spend $5000+ to modify a 1.6l motor and turbo it and upgrade the suspension when that money with trade the in of the econo-box can get you a 6 or 8 banger??? Why go though all that trouble?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it will still be a Sentra. I heard a saying once, "You can't turn a Beetle into a Porsche." Oh, the insanity! It's not that I don't immensly enjoy everyone's posts of their insane mods  , I just don't get it. I need help.

Please indoctrinate me in the mentality of the mad modster.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

This thread is similar to what you want.......Shoould give you some anwsers into our MADNESS...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29375


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You would never understand......


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

cargeec 99xe said:


> *I'm baffled. Why in heaven's name would anyone want to spend $5000+ to modify a 1.6l motor and turbo it and upgrade the suspension when that money with trade the in of the econo-box can get you a 6 or 8 banger??? Why go though all that trouble?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it will still be a Sentra. I heard a saying once, "You can't turn a Beetle into a Porsche." Oh, the insanity! It's not that I don't immensly enjoy everyone's posts of their insane mods  , I just don't get it. I need help.
> 
> Please indoctrinate me in the mentality of the mad modster. *


Example, other day a new BMW is flying through traffic gets behind me close... at the light he cuts in front of car to my right so he can pass me when light turns green. light turns green and for the life of him he can't get ahead of me! he's faster than me but not fast enough! eventually he gives up and get behind me... this is all done without ever redlining the car! (my TPS won't register me at WOT even though the pedal may be down all the way)...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you may not be able to turn a bettle into a porche...but you can certainly build one to destroy it at 1/2 the cost. its all in what you want to do...you have a sentra..why dont you trade it in for a muscle car since you think its totally absurd to mod your sentra?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

We do it because we love our cars and we want our cars to be the best they can be. Manufacturers didnt take them to their top capablity so we are. I love my 200SX but it's not at its full potential thats my job. Besides with that theory of just getting a 6 or 8 banger hell why stop there why not go for 10? Not everyone wants a 6 or 8 banger. Some people like the challenge. Some people just like to work with what they've got. My Car will always be a 200SX but it won't be like everyone else's it'll be my own. Besides some of us just have to work on our cars some of would spend that 5000+ no matter what we bought. It's just a mindstate. Another thing what James mentioned funny as hell seeing someone not understand why they can't pass you and just underestimate your car. I don't have the money for performance mods yet but best believe once I get money for them that's what I'll do. And I'll do the same to every car after that, but that's just me.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Likewise saying...why is it that we spend so much money upgrading a computer? 

why do you need a 1.0gigahertz processor, when a 500mhz is just plain fine for your word, excel and whatever school work you do...ARE YOU DOING 3d rendering on it?(most likely not!)
It's just the same question like that! 
The reason is pure powah baby!!!

i4 powa babay!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *You would never understand...... *


----------



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

I agree, why spend 5000 on a GA, when you could
spend it on a SR20  !!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

SER_GUY said:


> *I agree, why spend 5000 on a GA, when you could
> spend it on a SR20  !!! *


some of us dont have the "luxury" of owning an sr20.......most of us work with what weve got


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

and some of us want to mod our ga's bc well, we want to. i could sit here and tell you that you are a dumbass for modding your sr20..why not go for a vq30de-tt? cmon..please..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

conversely... why even use a 1.6? i could trade my 626 (NEVER MY SENTRA!!!) in for a 600cc 3cylinder Daihatsu Charade, and with the rest of the money, buy enough upgrades to make it a 13 second car... woohooo 

$1500 for the car, $200 for the turbo engine, $200 for a bigger turbo, $400 for racing rims and wheels,= a lot of change left over for wild cosmetics.  (er, Philippine prices only!!!)

some of us like speed... and the more absurdly pedestrian the car we mad mod, the better.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

> I agree, why spend 5000 on a GA, when you could


if we spend that much on our cars, we will destroy se-r's... our cars will keep up with a stock se-r if we just have bolts-ons... and thats with spending about 1100,(hs header, catback, cai, UR pulley).....now if i drop a turbo on and reprogram the ecu with a turbo exhaust, our wimpy ga16's will beat almost every se-r unless is as equally modded


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok ok, Just shut up everyone...and sell your puny sentras....and buy 240sx's, then you'd understanding why...you're not happy.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Ok ok, Just shut up everyone...and sell your puny sentras....and buy 240sx's, then you'd understanding why...you're not happy. *


shut up 


we ARE happy with our sentras........havent u been reading?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

> Ok ok, Just shut up everyone...and sell your puny sentras....and buy 240sx's, then you'd understanding why...you're not happy.


why would i want a 240..i like my 200sx.. and i already have a rwd car, a 79 trans am with a 400 big block.. 6.6litres of raw hp is good enough for me... now silvias on the other hand.. ill take one but if i get a 240, it better have det


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I like my sentra cause it has torque unlike many other imports in its class and i dont have to wait until high rpms to get power. Another thing is, assuming i drop a turbo system on my ga, not only is my car lighter than your V8 powered car but it also gets better gas mileage. Aftermarket parts are cheaper for the most part for imports as opposed to domestics. 

Plus you work with what you got.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i'm perfectly happy with my 200sx. i would like to have a fullsize truck to drive around when i want to ride in a quiet non bouncy car though. yea a 240 or 300 would be nice..but i have a 200 and i love it. some of us mod our cars bc we love to..not just to say we are better than everyone else. kojima has some fully modded high hp cars but do you see him downing those of us who mod our ga16 cars? no...just stupid f&f types


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thats another reason i like the 200sx.. i like that get over 300 mpg on a 11 gallon tank or so.... but i have a rwd car and it gets about 12mpg but it has 450hp.. which is rather nice. and im not a big fan of the 240's


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Ok ok, Just shut up everyone...and sell your puny sentras....and buy 240sx's, then you'd understanding why...you're not happy. *


dude, shut up and sell your puny 240... and buy a skyline, then you'd understand why... 

Oh wait. you arent complaining about your car... just like we arent!! 
some of us just arent fortunate to have 'bigger' and 'better' cars... what a tool...
and so youre telling us that were not happy cuz were modding our 200s/sentras? so if you put bolt ons on your 240 then obviously that must put you in the same boat. Try again, buddy....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

all i can say is owned


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

you do your thing, and we'll do our thing, dont fuck with us, we wont fuck with u


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

aj pretty much summed it up pretty good.. just b/c you dont like the 200sx/sentra, doesn't mean you should rip on it. beside, i think there are many of our cars that would eats yours up..


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

The 200 is my first car. i hope to move on to bigger and better things after college (and get that g35 coupe i want), but until then might as well make use of what i have. the 200 is cheap when new, yet it is a reliable and good car that is fun to throw around. add to that $8 to $10g's for an sr20det, suspension mods, brakes, wheels, skirts, tint, misc... and ull hav a car that is even more fun to throw around, better looking, and much faster (compared to stock) while the insurance will still be as cheap as it was originally since u dont report the new power output. technically i cud get a wrx w/ the $ i spent, but im sure the insurance for those r quite higher for a guy < 25 yrs old (esp in NJ) than it is for a 200.

GETTING STARTED...
some people like hooking up cars for speed, some for looks, and the rest a combo of both. i like modding a car for speed and spicing up the looks for a more aggressive yet clean stance (nothing over-the-top). Some people drive a car to get from pt. A to pt. B. I drive a car to get from pt. A to pt. B with the most fun & enjoyment. 

OVERALL...
simply put, modding cars is an addiction for ppl that like cars.. once u get started, whether w/ rims, bodykits, boltons, wutever.., u cant stop.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

> add to that $8 to $10g's for an sr20det, suspension mods, brakes, wheels, skirts, tint, misc...


why spend 8k-10k to drop in an sr20det when you can get a hs turbo for 3700, custom stomung turbo exhaust for 600, underdrive pulley for like 200, jwt clutch jwt flywheel and phantom grip for around 1000, koyo radiator to run cool for about 400, aquamist injectors for prolly around 300, 240sx maf at ajunk yard for like 100 max, jwt cams for like 600, jwt reprogrammed ecu 500.. all the would be about 7600. you still have a couple more k's for suspension looks, and other fun.. and keep in mind you dont have to go that route and you will prolly keep up or deat sr20det's... but if you drop that 8-10k you dont have money for looks...


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Did a Woman start this thread?*

This thread sounds like my wife started it. She is always on me about my cars. I just go to her 3 closets and count her shoes and she normally drops the issue.


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

When I got married I drove a N/A 300ZX. A year later I was in the market for a 4 door(family on the way). I now have a Sentra SE-L with mods. My Sentra is more fun to drive, faster, handles better, has beter HP to lbs. and cost less than the 300ZX.
Then we move on to cost of ownership.
Sentra cost less: monthy payments, insurance, and replacement parts.
Final conclusion:
You dust a stock 350Z with a 300ZX you get "respect."
You dust a stock 350Z with a SR20 powered 4 door Sentra w/ mods you get "holy sh*t what the f*^k was that."


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Drft1580 said:


> *Ok ok, Just shut up everyone...and sell your puny sentras....and buy 240sx's, then you'd understanding why...you're not happy. *


return to your spot under the bridge.....troll.....


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

its about building on a platform thats quality enough and worthy enough of spending that money on. sure I could dump a small amount of cash into a mustang and run 11's but I'd need 7 backup trannys in my garage. where as this month for instance in the new superstreet they were saying that afterdark tuning or someone (I forget who, if you HAVE to know I will find out for you) has now reached 475HP on a stock bottom ended SR20DET motor. its about being WORTHY of upgrades and Nissans are just that. they're high performance cars waiting to happen man.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

This is so regular of V-8 boys to go to import folks and start talking crap like this. 

What makes you think 4-bangers need INSANE mods to beat domestic V-6s and V-8s? I have never been happier with my SE-R than when I blew the doors off a 5.0 Mustang. My car has no real mods (other than i/e). I will just leave it at that.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

No offense Harris, but that kind of trashtalking goes both ways. There is plenty of it from uninformed import owners going to the domestic owners as well.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I agree, its pointless to trash-talk. You just can't compare both camps. Both have their good and bad sides. Someone close this thread already.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pretty much put it like this.. people mod 4 bangers for the same reason they mod v6's and v8's because we love to push the limits and enjoy noise and looks


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well if ya'll notice, the one that originally posted the question owns a 99 sentra so.. and that fox body stang you beat with the mods you have must have been bone stock and the driver just couldnt drive. im not downing your car one bit, but the 79-93 mustang is one domestic i know an assload about and i know what they run.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes, I should have included that I was quite lucky with that one. From what I heard while I was racing against him, I think he probably had just some intake/exhaust work done. Mind you this was not from a stop, this was from 75 mph and up. But the point of that post was to say that it doesn't matter what car you have. If you have the right setup and the right skills, you can beat some good contenders.


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

Harris is quite correct. A good driver with a middle of the road car will beat a bad driver in even the best of cars.

As far as why people mod a Sentra/200/NX2k is probably because of a low entry level car with good performance. From there, people that mod these cars are people willing to take their car to the next level and want something comfortable and reliable, hence buying an import instead of a muscle car. When it comes down to it, my stance is that they're more fun to drive.

Now whoever started this thread needs to build a damn bridge and get over the fact that some people don't share his exact opinion.

Grrrr.... ignorant people annoy me.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

cargeec 99xe said:


> *I'm baffled. Why in heaven's name would anyone want to spend $5000+ to modify a 1.6l motor and turbo it and upgrade the suspension when that money with trade the in of the econo-box can get you a 6 or 8 banger??? Why go though all that trouble?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it will still be a Sentra. I heard a saying once, "You can't turn a Beetle into a Porsche." Oh, the insanity! It's not that I don't immensly enjoy everyone's posts of their insane mods  , I just don't get it. I need help.
> 
> Please indoctrinate me in the mentality of the mad modster. *


this was the first post, the one that started it all. reread it, It wasn't someone trying to be nasty to us, just more or less trying to better understand our mindset. its easy to believe our cars are slow until someone explains to you just how much performance potential a car such as a SE-R has. I can understand someone thinking a mustang is going to smoke a se-r or whatever. before I knew, I didn't know either.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hes an easy way of putting it.. just because it has more cyclinders doesn't mean its fast.. have ever heard of a wrx sti or a lancer evo... but there are many factors like car payment, gas prices and insurance.. people mostly buy mustangs and american muscle cars because they already have the hp there and they dont like to mod cars to ge that hp


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

^ exactly. I think those are the guys that don't get it. the NASCAR lovers hahaha. sorry if I offend, but I don't care NASCAR sucks, and mustangs and camaros etc.. yeah there tight.........till you try to turn.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i can see both sides, cuz ihave a trans am and a 200sx and i love my 200 b/c i pay $13 for a full tank of 89 octane and i get 300 miles with low insurance payments.... you get muscle for the raw power that it already has.. imports for their reliability.. but its all personal prefference


----------



## nismoB13 (May 20, 2003)

humm... i would only spend 3000 on my GA, but so far i only spentmaybe less than 2000 on my GA... mostly on the hotshot turbo kit for the GA16DET (that i got on ebay) for $1,835 but costs $3739 if u get it form hotshot ..  5000 no way! oh and the exhaust and paint job ect... that cost me about $900 + the turbo! But i told those HONDAS in my town whos BOSS!! LOL

Man,didnt think i spent that much WOW


----------



## nismoB13 (May 20, 2003)

nismoB13 said:


> *humm... i would only spend 3000 on my GA, but so far i only spentmaybe less than 2000 on my GA... mostly on the hotshot turbo kit for the GA16DET (that i got on ebay) for $1,835 but costs $3739 if u get it form hotshot ..  5000 no way! oh and the exhaust and paint job ect... that cost me about $900 + the turbo! But i showed those HONDAS in my town whos BOSS!! LOL
> 
> Man,didnt think i spent that much WOW *


----------



## nismoB13 (May 20, 2003)

damnit how do u delete the damn quote... im such a n00b! I try to change told to showed dont know why i put told, stupid ME!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the question isn't why do insane mods, its more like why not????


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

psulemon is all over it!! preach on brotha! you OWN this thread-


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

> psulemon is all over it!! preach on brotha! you OWN this thread-



thank you sir.. but someone had to say it...


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I agree...bottom line, most people don't start out thinking they will ever do "insane mods".

When I bought my 200sx 3 years ago I first test drove an SE-R with i/e and few extras. The car was pretty damn fast, but insurance was outstanding.

My car was a year newer and bone stock, however, insurance was much much cheaper. The dealer told me to go to stillen for upgrades (just about the only place to look at that time, even before scc project car got started!).

To make a long story short, we all are in for it for fun. What may start out as a simple bolt-on upgrade may eventually turn into an insane mod (i.e. turbo kit/internals...whatever). 

I say the only reason why you shouldn't do insane mods is because you aren't ready for the extreme amounts of fun a project car brings, or you're simply satisfied getting from point A to point B no matter what vehicle you're in.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

why do we do INSANE mods?

why do we breathe?
why do we eat?
why do we sleep?
why do we shower?
why do we work?

i can keep going, but the fact is..........we mod because its a necessity!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

work, why the hell would i do that.. 

oh yea, to do insane mods...haha


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

I had a 1966 Vw Beetle that was faster on the streets then some Porsches... Yeah... it would never be a Porsche but I don't want a Porsche... If I did, I would have bought one. I sold that thing and bought my SE-R...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pretty much anyone could vouche for, there is no reasons why we do half the stuff we do... its just a part of life


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

simply put...no explanation needed....IT'S AN ADDICTION!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

i am one of those "insane modder's" i have worked my ass off to make my 3 cars what they are especially the spec v that was a task(those nismo cams are a pain in the ass) and the reason i do that is when i pull up next to a mustang gt/cobra and nod my head, he/she laughs at my "family" or "economy" car then i blow their doors off, now thats a great feeling


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well put krzyrdspecv.. its just an addiction and you feel good to see you work being put to use and being able to beat american cars


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

psulemon said:


> *why spend 8k-10k to drop in an sr20det when you can get a hs turbo for 3700, custom stomung turbo exhaust for 600, underdrive pulley for like 200, jwt clutch jwt flywheel and phantom grip for around 1000, koyo radiator to run cool for about 400, aquamist injectors for prolly around 300, 240sx maf at ajunk yard for like 100 max, jwt cams for like 600, jwt reprogrammed ecu 500.. all the would be about 7600. you still have a couple more k's for suspension looks, and other fun.. and keep in mind you dont have to go that route and you will prolly keep up or deat sr20det's... but if you drop that 8-10k you dont have money for looks... *


im guessing ur suggestin this on the GA? for older cars like the one i got, theres plenty of hard-driven miles on it so the block wud basically req a rebuild for a reliable and worthwhile turbo setup. so for me, turboing the stock ga did not appeal to me, hence the sr20det.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

nissan_dude said:


> *im guessing ur suggestin this on the GA? for older cars like the one i got, theres plenty of hard-driven miles on it so the block wud basically req a rebuild for a reliable and worthwhile turbo setup. so for me, turboing the stock ga did not appeal to me, hence the sr20det. *


yeah...even the sr20de. i had an sr20de with 170,000 miles on it. i didn't want to turbo that because there was just too many miles on it and would not run reliably and as strong with a turbo kit. the det i got had 45,000 miles. much better than the 170,000, i'd say.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


>


thats true.....


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

this is a hard answer to get across to anyone that doesnt have a sentra.....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yep, we're crazy. i work my ass off and im broke. i know exactly where all the money is going. my one true hooby. i love my car, and it will be bad ass(more so ) in the future (near i hope) my stereo alone is 2500-3000 $$$


----------



## metromac (Feb 22, 2010)

Nissan 350z-2006 problem to start, cranking from 8 to 12 second to get engine to start. replaced fluid pump,fluid pressure good. replaced Crank sensor ( new )still have same old problem. Can anyone tell me what is the problem with this JUNK .


----------

